# Vista Print Banners



## JasonLambert (Feb 2, 2011)

I ordered a banner from Vista Print and received it today. It looks great but took about a month to get here. They have great prices if you do a little looking on Google you can find there ads with special pricing. I got this one done for about $20 including shipping. 







Anyone else have advice as to ordering things such as banners and other advertising materials? 

~Jason


----------



## waynegz1 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have never ordered a banner, but other promo material I have gotten from Moo.com

The minicards are awesome! I make some with "promo codes" and hand them out. People always say how cool they are, and that strikes up a good conversation, that leads to bookings of friends/family/themselves at times. 

What type of packaging do you have with wedding packages? I just ordered some new packaging from HB Photo and its awesome. (not so much advertising material though)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 2, 2011)

where r you going to put this up?


----------



## JasonLambert (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya, My business cards are from moo... I love having 50 different images on them. 

Shwetty... This one is for bridal shows but I have another that I used for a pet expo I did a few months ago.


----------



## roguegenius (Mar 16, 2011)

The banner looks great. How do you display it?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool.  So you are on the fast lane like me LOL.  About to launch my "wedding photography" business in 4 weeks.


----------



## JasonLambert (Mar 16, 2011)

lol... Ya. I did 6 weddings as a second shooter over the past few months. I have 4 of my own this spring and 3 this summer. I'm loving life! Good luck Schwetty!


----------

